# first pompano



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Been reading the posts as a 'guest' for a few weeks and finally joined the forum. Based on all the excellent tips I've read on here I was able to go harvest some mole crabs and catch my first Pompano out at Pickens yesterday afternoon. Moved here from Oklahoma in July and have a lot to learn about salt water fishing.

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day. Teach him to fish and his wife will cuss you every Saturday.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats on your first Pomp. They are quite tasty.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats it, You are now addicted.....


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

'fraid you're right. Already online checking prices on pier carts to haul all the gear down the beach (which only will triple when wifey wants to go along) ;-)


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Where in OK are you from?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Northeast corner. Grew up in Miami and then moved to Grove on Grand Lake after college. 
You from Ok too?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I was born and raised near Weatherford.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats how it all started when I first moved from MI in 2009, now I have an entire set of gear just for fishing the surf, cart and all. You will have a lot of fun with it and who doesnt like sitting on the beach fishing or not. I dont go to the beach without my gear anymore.
Welcome to the forum and looking forward to your progress. Search this forum and you will find more info than you can retain all at once. I learned most of what I know from here, also helps to talk to the old timers that have been doing this forever. Also, everyone will have their own opinion, take it all in and develop a system that works for you.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

when we first moved here I would go hang out at the Pensacola Pier and talk to locals. Then I met a couple of guys out in kayaks when I was fishing back of Escambia in the creeks. Most folks offer advice freely and several have invited me along on trips. Southern hospitality does exist here in Pensacola.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah, out in the oil patch. Been there a couple of times.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job on your first pomp!!!! Check out my post listed below on the best beach cart ever.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/best-beach-cart-ever-126078/


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Nice job on your first pomp!!!! Check out my post listed below on the best beach cart ever.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/best-beach-cart-ever-126078/


sweet!:thumbsup:


----------

